# Halifax Credit Card..FREE 100 euro!



## tonster01 (21 Oct 2007)

Maybe this is me being nieve but could I just sign up for this, make one transaction get my 100 and cancel my card again?

[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (21 Oct 2007)

Halifax CC "free" €100 - any catch?

Note that you will eventually have to pay €40 stamp duty on the new card (if you are not switching from an existing one) so the net benefit will be €60.


----------



## cork (22 Oct 2007)

But - If you are switching - what is the procedure?


----------



## ClubMan (22 Oct 2007)

See this _Revenue FAQ _on the switching procedure required to avoid multiple _CC SD _charges:

[broken link removed]


----------



## Godfather (23 Oct 2007)

Ciao Clubman, I think you can ask for a letter of declaration to the bank that the stamp duty of april 2008 is paid in advance when you close the actual credit card you have with them and so Halifax won't charge you with 40 Eur on 1st april 2008... I remember doing this during my previous switch...


----------



## Godfather (23 Oct 2007)

Sorry Clubman, you already considered this option on the switch...  As always you are a lighthouse to us!


----------



## ClubMan (23 Oct 2007)

Godfather said:


> As always you are a lighthouse to us!


You mean people perish on my rocks?


----------



## jarathirteen (23 Oct 2007)

I have found the tesco credit card pays for itself long term and also at the moment they give you €40 euro in shopping vouchers straight off. Add to that 3 points for each €2 spent in tesco and 1 point for each €2 spend elsewhere it seems to pay for itself if you don't mind Tesco.    Jara13


----------



## Godfather (23 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> You mean people perish on my rocks?


 
Ahahahaha! 

Re Tesco I thought about it but the problem is that where I live the local Tesco is too far away and I dont go there v. often... But I agree it's a good deal for Tesco customers!


----------



## cork (6 Nov 2007)

Is it worth it?

Stamp duty is charged to the year ending in December?

Am I right with this assumption?


----------



## ClubMan (6 Nov 2007)

cork said:


> Is it worth it?


Well I think a free €100 (if you switch) or €60 (if you keep another _CC_ on the go) is worth it.


> Stamp duty is charged to the year ending in December?


 Yes.


> Am I right with this assumption?


 Which assumption?


----------



## Berni (6 Nov 2007)

cork said:


> Stamp duty is charged to the year ending in December?



I think its december for laser and atm cards, and credit cards are 1st april.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Nov 2007)

Sorry - you are correct. I was thinking of _ATM_/debit cards.

*Stamp Duty on Financial Cards*
[broken link removed]

But either way isn't this irrelevant since it will be collected *sometime *and if you switch cards and get a letter from your old _CC _provider then you won't pay on the double and get a "free" €100 from _Halifax_. If you retain another _CC _then you will pay on the double and effectively get a net €60 from _Halifax_. Free money - what's not to like about that?


----------



## Godfather (7 Nov 2007)

cork said:


> Is it worth it?
> 
> Stamp duty is charged to the year ending in December?
> 
> Am I right with this assumption?


 
For me it's not worth it. As I prefer to have access to my transaction via internet banking I would have to switch c/a as well and I prefer to keep my on-line cred. card visibility...


----------



## ClubMan (7 Nov 2007)

Seems odd that getting the _Halifax _card, just making a single purchase to qualify for the €100 (€60 net if you allow for _SD_ if you are not switching), and then withdrawing (not sure if cash advance charges apply to such withdrawals?) or spending the remainder is not worth it to some people.


----------



## Thrifty (7 Nov 2007)

I agree Clubman. i love getting free stuff. I've availed of the Ulster Bank offer €150 - treated myself, i've just aplied for the halifax credit card. I go for a good rate deposit savings account and a good rate monthly deposit account and when the offers ends i will probably move the money if there is a better offer. If not, I'll reduce my mortgage quicker. I've paid lots of bank charges over the years and its lovely to get something back. I remember when i was a student in my first week i opened three bank accounts to avail of free cash/ travel card etc. It's money for nothing- why not


----------



## queenlex (9 Nov 2007)

On this when would you have to get rid of halifax card by to avoid being charged a second years stamp duty on it assuming I already have another visa I dont want to give up because of convenience with internet banking? Many thanks for any help!


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2007)

You can't avoid the double _SD _charge if you take out this or any other _CC_ while holding another one. You will be charged _SD _on closure of the account or else in April. But it's still a net €60 free for no real effort.


----------



## serotoninsid (12 Nov 2007)

BOI say they can't issue me with the cert (showing i've paid the duty) until ten working days after account closure ...'due to legislation'. Does this have to be with Halifax by a certain time in order to avoid dual tax?


----------



## ClubMan (12 Nov 2007)

I'm not sure but I don't think so. I think that if you get it to them before next April then it should do but check with _Revenue _if in any doubt.


----------



## askU (14 Nov 2007)

WHEN DOES THE OFFER END? : I’m thinking of applying for this Halifax credit card. Would it make more sense to close my old c.card and get the cert that the €40 SD was paid


----------



## gipimann (14 Nov 2007)

The offer ends on 30th November - it can take up to 2 weeks to process the application, so if you're going to make the change, get there quickly!


----------



## seantheman (17 Nov 2007)

gipimann said:


> The offer ends on 30th November - it can take up to 2 weeks to process the application, so if you're going to make the change, get there quickly!


i have a flyer that just says apply before nov.30th, not that your account has to be processed before nov. 30th as your post seems to imply. can anyone clarify?


----------



## gipimann (18 Nov 2007)

I enquired about a halifax card in October, about 2 weeks before I went abroad on holidays.  I suggested leaving the application till my return (on 10th Nov), and the Halifax person said that it would be better if I did it before I went, just in case I missed the offer - she said I had to make my first purchase before Nov 30th to get the cash.   The website isn't terribly clear, other than stating the Nov 30th deadline - doesn't say what you have to do by then (apply or spend!).


----------



## Freddie (4 Dec 2007)

deleted


----------

